# need for "special" tools



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

I'm installing new half axles/cv joints on my 88 Stanza wagon, and the chilton's manual calls for a set of special tools: "Kent Moore tool numbers J-34296 and J-34297." These apparently line up the spines on reinstallation.

Do I really need these tools? I have all the other tools I should need, and I've done this job before on a subaru, it was a bitch but possible without anything but the usual mechanics tools.

Ideas, experience?

Alex74


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I've done my axles on my b12 twice and I didn't need any special tools except for a 32mm socket.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Naa, no special tools needed... just use some elbow grease. Make sure to gently jiggle the halfshaft into the tranny so that the splines can line up. Dont' just jam it in there. Take your time doing it, and it will work out fine. As Ricebox stated, you'll need the 32mm socket... should be a DEEP socket at that. Good luck!


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Remeber that once the splines are lined up you might need to tap the end of the axle with a rubber mallet to get it all the way in. The b12's have a little clip that needs to be _gently_ forced in


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> *Remeber that once the splines are lined up you might need to tap the end of the axle with a rubber mallet to get it all the way in. The b12's have a little clip that needs to be gently forced in *



Ahhh, the circlip. B13s got em too (if we're speaking of the same piece). Good call on the tapping with the mallet... i forgot to add that in my post. 2 halfshaft jobs later, it's really not that difficult to do. The help of some friends was greatly appreciated too.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

oops.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah..you better!  

You dont need any special tools...other than the socket..and some patience...(learned this one on my first axle)


----------

